# CDrom won't auto-mount [SOLVED]

## crackbaby58

I'm running gnome.

I have hald, dbus running

User is in appropriate groups:

```

$ groups

wheel floppy audio cdrom video usb users cron plugdev games

```

CDs won't mount when I insert them.

Manually mounting them produced an error:

```

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrecorder/ busy

```

On someone's advise I emerged ivman and pmount.

No automount, clicking CD-RW drive under Nautilus gave an error:

```

Warning: device /dev/hdc is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/cdrecorder busy

Error: could not execute pmount

```

So I commented reference to cdrom from fstab

No automount. Clicking CD-RW drive again produced different error:

```

mount: unknown filesystem type 'jfs'

Error: could not delete mount point: No such file or directory

Error: could not execute pmount

```

I tried manual pmount with user.

```

$ pmount /dev/hdc

mount: unknown filesystem type 'jfs'

```

```

$ pmount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /media/hdc busy

```

Does this mean anything to anyone? I'm stumped.Last edited by crackbaby58 on Sat May 20, 2006 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mirojira

What is in your /etc/fstab ?

----------

## crackbaby58

Thanks for the reply.

```

cat /etc/fstab

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,rw,noatime             1 1

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime,user_xattr              0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda5               /home           ext3            noatime,user_xattr      0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom      auto            auto,ro,user            0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/bigboy     ext3            auto,noatime,user,exec,user_xattr  0 0

/dev/sda2               /mnt/ipod       vfat            sync,nodev,noauto,user,uid=1000,gid=100      0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

#/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

#/dev/cdrom /media/cdrecorder auto noauto,user 0 0

```

----------

## mirojira

This should make automount for you

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0             /mnt/cdrom     iso9660     users,noauto         0 0
```

----------

## crackbaby58

Same problem(s).

Additionally, when attempting to manually mount I get

```

# mount /media/cdrecorder/

mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist

```

----------

## mirojira

I think that you should take a look in your /dev directory. If /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exists you musn't use it in fstab.

Using command ls -l /dev/cdr* you should have something like that

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 May 20 13:23 /dev/cdrom -> xxx

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 May 20 13:23 /dev/cdrw -> xxx

```

This should be your device.

----------

## crackbaby58

Yeah, that's the easy part. It's at /dev/hdc.

```

# ls -al /dev/cdr*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 May 16 23:11 /dev/cdrom -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 May 16 23:11 /dev/cdrw -> hdc

```

Mounting it still doesn't work.

----------

## crackbaby58

This is bizarre.

I stopped hald & ivman, and killed gnome-volume-manager.

Thus, nothing should be automounted, right?

Then, when I put a CD in and manually mount it, I get the same 'already mounted' error:

```

# mount /dev/hdc

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /mnt/cdrom busy

```

What could possibly be attempting to mount this? Some kernel-level thing?

Edit:

After attempting, this is output of mount:

```

# mount

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,user_xattr)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda5 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime,user_xattr)

/dev/hdb1 on /mnt/bigboy type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

```

----------

## crackbaby58

I'm not completely sure why, but it works now.

I suspect it was because I didn't have hotplug in default run-level

```

# rc-update add hotplug default

```

How it works. 

The relevant line from fstab is 

```

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom       iso9660    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

```

Thanks for the help!

----------

